# JJ says he wants out of Phoenix



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8761988/

Not cool.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He also said he would go back and be happy. I think he likes both situations equally. But I also think he kinda feels insulted by what transpired last winter and this summer partly why he would like to go to Atlanta. He knows he's gonna get paid either way. And it's not like he's doing a Lamar Odom type thing. I still say match. He's the future along with Amare. Nash and Marion are up in yrs so.




> TORONTO -- Restricted free agent Joe Johnson, who next week plans to sign a lucrative offer sheet from the Atlanta Hawks, told ESPN.com on Friday night that he has asked the Phoenix Suns not to match the offer.
> 
> 
> In town for Steve Nash's charity game at Air Canada Centre, Johnson revealed that he directly informed Phoenix managing partner Robert Sarver earlier this week that he would prefer to continue his career as a Hawk.
> ...


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

get some defense for em.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BenGordon said:


> get some defense for em.


Our defense is avg. But it's not as bad as ppl make it out to be. If it was as ppl say it is, we woulda lost to the Grizzlies. Regardless if we lost to the Spurs 4-1. We did not lose by more than 10 pts, thank you very much. They were deeper and more efficient, and who knows if we played alittle more defense we *could've* won. Those games were close.

But yeah, like we could get something from Hawks to help our d out. JJ is a good defender himself. We should keep him.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah, you don't win 62 games (or was it more) in a season if their isn't some kind of d. the Suns were really good @ running, & i think that wore out the opposition a lot of times, thus causing the other team to tire out & miss more shots. the Spurs are the champs though----much like Seattle, this was Phoenix's first playoffs with a team that hasn't been there collectively; now that the team has experience, they should know what to expect from a team like San Antonio next year. 

You guys beat Dallas, & they have a reputation of good D, plus they were one of the hottest teams the last part of the season under Avery Johnson---they were faves by a lot of analysts. beating them was damn impressive, because I know my Supes wouldn't have been able to.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

huh ?! can your hear that ?!?! listen !...... "Finley !"


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Sorry i am a laker fan and i realize i am not soppose to be here so i am gonna make this quick. You guys played just as much defense as we did, but that was hidden with your OUTSTANDING 3 point shooting and your near perfect point guard. So i say trade him for some D.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

if like there was some type of trade for like harrignton or something, that would be okay.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i understand the D part, but our D already got better with Kurt and Bell. JJ is a vital part of the suns system and is good at D himself, i know defense wins championships but if we can get a good mix of D and our outstanding offence then thats what we should do. If we loose JJ we have lost our 3 point edge, with no Q or JJ we wont be the same team. JJ is a must have for the upcoming season and for the future of the suns franchise of JJ and Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mrdectown said:


> Sorry i am a laker fan and i realize i am not soppose to be here so i am gonna make this quick. You guys played just as much defense as we did, but that was hidden with your OUTSTANDING 3 point shooting and your near perfect point guard. So i say trade him for some D.


Oh please, Our D was not as bad as the Lakers. If so, we would have not been as good as we are, prolly would've lost a lot sooner, and the Spurs would have beaten us by more than 10 pts all those games. Spurs didn't beat us by more than 10 pts even though it was a 4-1. They were effcient late and deeper. Every game was close to the end. Here's another fact, we finished 12th in fg% allowed and 2nd in 3 pt fg% allowed, despite giving up the most pts, but of course if we score alot the other teams pts will be higher. 

As I said, our D was not as bad as people say it is. We have players to play D. Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion both play good defense. Marion was out of position all yr, and was top 5 in steals. Amare Stoudemire is capable of playing defense when he puts the energy to it. We got Thomas can play some D, and he will help Amare, and Bell is there to play perimeter D. 

I think we sured out D as much as we could. But you can't get that much. We got role players to fit a role to go with the stars. JJ needs to stay. We couldn't even get anyone who could make as much as impact as JJ can on defense. So, get over it.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> if like there was some type of trade for like harrignton or something, that would be okay.


thats what i was thinking........ u cant just let him go for nothing at all..... even if he dosen't want to play there if the Suns want to match he HAS to go there...... i dont see why he wants to play on Atlanta... i guess he dont want a championship........


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

OK, JJ won't be in PHX next mostly because ego. 
A bit dissapointing. I kinda hoped that he's a better guy than this.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Divine Spammer said:


> OK, JJ won't be in PHX next mostly because ego.
> A bit dissapointing. I kinda hoped that he's a better guy than this.


I don't think so. At least he is saying that if he does come back he will work as hard as he can. If you think he has a bad ego, he would say that he wouldn't come back to Phoenix no matter what.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He's going to come back. I'll admit as a Spurs fan I'd like to see him go elsewhere, but I really doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

This whole article really has me irritated. I had always thought highly of JJ and now am realizing that he is not the type of person he makes himself out to be. He always cam across as quiet, reserved and had the mentality of team first. It seems his ego has grown a bit. I can understand wanting to get paid, equivalent to what the market will bare (notice how I didn't say getting paid what you are worth). It is this whole attitude of not wanting to play second fiddle or in his case third option. Maybe people around him (like his agent) are causing this shift in attitude or he is just really pissed of at team mgmt. for not giving him the extension and then only offering a $60 mil contract (only $60 mil haha, any normal person that had $5mil sitting in the bank wouldn't have to work another day in their lives since your money would be making you more money than 98% of the population does in any given year).

If JJ were too really put some thought into this he would realize that Nash and Marion are going to fade over the next few years and it would really be he and Amare that become the focal point of the team. Nash will eventually have to slow down a bit and that means more focus on JJ running the floor. Also it is pretty clear to everyone that by resigning JJ, that Marion is almost guaranteed to get traded within 2 years (barring back-to-back championships of course), that would mean that JJ would become the 2nd option behind Amare. 

He is only thinking about this next year and being the center of attention and not thinking about the long term affects of staying here. In a Suns uniform he is almost guarnteed of getting to the WCF for the next few years and most likely a championship or he can go to Atlanta and compete for the draft lottery.

JJ's stock is going down in my book and in talking to people here in Phoenix today (I was down by the arena today for lunch) they are getting ready to write him off as a big baby.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's too harsh man. Players have done ALOT worse compared to what he is doing. Besides, this is just something out of character. It's not him. Who you said who you thought he is, is pretty much who he is. But we dropped the ball last winter, we coulda had him for 55 million bucks but Sarver's cheap *** said no. Now I can see why he is insulted by it. I would be too. It's not like hes saying he wouldnt play for us or won't go back and be happy. I think he likes both situations, and if you remember he said on that radio station in arkansas, how he would love to go back and knows he can win here early. Atlanta he knows wont win for another 3-4 yrs he said. Which would be longer than when he and Amare are the team. But you're acting like this is TO or Sheffield or something. He said he would be happy either way. I think being the main option on a team is really insignificant compared to the other things. Saying he is baby is really out of line and the not the correct term for this situation. As I said, you're being too harsh on him. I think compared to what others do, I'm fine with how hes handling it. I just hope we match. We need him.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

1st thing- good post, Tiz.

Patience is rare these days. 
I'm sure JJ thinks that now is the time for him to become a star in this league. He has the talent, and he knows the spotlight won't be on him in the upcoming season in Phoenix.

Of course, this is a stupid decision if you look on it in long term. 
'Cause a team like you have in Phoenix is very special. And as you said- he'll be a second fiddle in a top 5 (atlist) team in the NBA in a matter of.. let's say... 2 years. That means he's an All-Star and Celeb. in 2 years. 

If you take a look on the Hawks' roster, you can see Marvin Williams. If this guy is talented as he's supposed to be, there is a strong chance that in two-three years (and maybe less...), JJ will be pushed to the second fiddle position in Atlanta.

And you know what? ask Scottie Pippen to call him, and tell him about the recognition and fame he got (and he earned it!) by being a second option in a legendery team. 
Pippen could have been a leader of a very good team. Maybe even a champion team (with 1-2 rings). But he decided to be the guy in MJ's shade, and will always be remembered as a man that left his ego aside for the good of the best team ever. 

JJ can earn fame in the same way as Pipp', or be a star in a good or even ECF team. Not more than this.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What about doing a S&T with Atlanta for Al Harrington?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What about doing a S&T with Atlanta for Al Harrington?



joe johnson's salary.. they'd have to ask for literally half of atlanta's roster


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright, ive been thinking about this long and hard. Joe is an up and coming superstar and i know its gonna hurt to lose him, but hes made it clear he would much rather continue his career as a Hawk. Therefore what i think we could do is sign-and-trade him. In return, we should pick up AT LEAST Josh Smith and Al Harrington. Im not sure if ATL would be willing to give these two guys up for JJ, and am also not to sure if it would work Salary Cap wise, but i think this would be the best way to go. Then to replace JJ, we would need to sign Finley.

C- Amare/Hunter?/
PF- Thomas/ Smith?/ Padgett
SF- Marion/ Harrington?
SG- Finley/ Bell/ Jimmy Jackson
PG- Nash/ Barbosa
So basically big changes from last years team is take away JJ and Q, and then add Finley, Smith, and Harrington.

Like i said, i dont have that much knowledge about cap rules or anything, but i truly believe if this worked out that this years team would be deeper and better than last years team.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> That's too harsh man. Players have done ALOT worse compared to what he is doing. Besides, this is just something out of character. It's not him. Who you said who you thought he is, is pretty much who he is. But we dropped the ball last winter, we coulda had him for 55 million bucks but Sarver's cheap *** said no. Now I can see why he is insulted by it. I would be too. It's not like hes saying he wouldnt play for us or won't go back and be happy. I think he likes both situations, and if you remember he said on that radio station in arkansas, how he would love to go back and knows he can win here early. Atlanta he knows wont win for another 3-4 yrs he said. Which would be longer than when he and Amare are the team. But you're acting like this is TO or Sheffield or something. He said he would be happy either way. I think being the main option on a team is really insignificant compared to the other things. Saying he is baby is really out of line and the not the correct term for this situation. As I said, you're being too harsh on him. I think compared to what others do, I'm fine with how hes handling it. I just hope we match. We need him.


I do realize that I was a little bitter in that last post and maybe calling him a baby was a little harsh. :angel: 

I can understand some his frustration with the management. It still irks me to think we could have locked him up last year for about $20mil less. Sarver was new to ownership and probably didn't realize what he had in JJ as an NBA commodity. He may have also not taken into consideration that this FA season was going to be SG hungry with Allen, Redd & Hughes all on the market. The other consideration was that some of these teams like Atlanta were going to have some deep pockets. 

It is easy to pin this all on Sarver since he is in the public eye, but the rest of the owners and executives should have known better. But hey Colangelo had a reputation for being stingy too.

My point being. After taking all of this into consideration, I can see some of JJ's frustration. But what gets me is the ego part of it all, especially when it comes down to asking your team to not match the offer. If he decides to come back great, but if he doesn't it will definitely be his loss because regardless the core of Amare-Marion-Nash will take this team pretty far.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Alright, ive been thinking about this long and hard. Joe is an up and coming superstar and i know its gonna hurt to lose him, but hes made it clear he would much rather continue his career as a Hawk. Therefore what i think we could do is sign-and-trade him. In return, we should pick up AT LEAST Josh Smith and Al Harrington. Im not sure if ATL would be willing to give these two guys up for JJ, and am also not to sure if it would work Salary Cap wise, but i think this would be the best way to go. Then to replace JJ, we would need to sign Finley.
> 
> C- Amare/Hunter?/
> PF- Thomas/ Smith?/ Padgett
> ...


If it comesto a S&T I think they would want to include Delk in the mix. He would be a more viable and experienced backup option at the point. Plus both he and Harrington expire after this season, which would leave the Suns with plenty of option going into next year's FA market.

Smith or even Childress would be nice, I am just not sure if ATL will be willing to part with them since they seem to be hell bent on having a starting 5 comprised of all GF's. Stranger things have happened though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> If it comesto a S&T I think they would want to include Delk in the mix. He would be a more viable and experienced backup option at the point. Plus both he and Harrington expire after this season, which would leave the Suns with plenty of option going into next year's FA market.
> 
> Smith or even Childress would be nice, I am just not sure if ATL will be willing to part with them since they seem to be hell bent on having a starting 5 comprised of all GF's. Stranger things have happened though.


Why how likely is this to happen? Not very Im guessing.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I jus read an article on azcentral 

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0731suns0731.html



> Radio spot suggests JJ would like Suns return.
> Joe Johnson asked the Suns last week not to match the offer sheet he can sign with Atlanta on Tuesday.
> 
> Johnson wants to play in Phoenix.
> ...


So its all just speculation. He jus wants the most money he can get and his happy with either situation it seems. Or his agent is telling him what to do so he can get the most money. Either way he will be back in phoenix


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> I jus read an article on azcentral
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0731suns0731.html
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that one. Good article I think. Seems to me that JJ wants to be back in Phoenix but he is just putting us Suns fans to stress.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

I do kinda understand where JJ is coming from. The Suns organization pretty much insulted him with that first offer they gave him this summer. Atlanta is coming strong right out the gate with the offer they put up and that right there gives him a good vibe about the Hawks. Plus ATL is closer to home for him and hey, who doesnt want to be the focal point of a team? But the Suns arent gonna give him up. He will be in a Suns unifrom next year and he will be happy.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

This is all very confusing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> joe johnson's salary.. they'd have to ask for literally half of atlanta's roster


No they wouldn't, Atlanta is under the cap. They can certainly do a sign and trade with Harrington. Hell they can sign him outright without giving anything back.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> I do kinda understand where JJ is coming from. The Suns organization pretty much insulted him with that first offer they gave him this summer. Atlanta is coming strong right out the gate with the offer they put up and that right there gives him a good vibe about the Hawks. Plus ATL is closer to home for him and hey, who doesnt want to be the focal point of a team? But the Suns arent gonna give him up. He will be in a Suns unifrom next year and he will be happy.


The sad thing is the original offer really wasn't insulting. Six years for 60 million is around his actuall market worth in years past. However it's because Allen and Redd both got maxes (as well as Hughes getting a ton of money) that led to huge market overpricing this year. When you think about Nash only getting 11 million a year, Ginobili getting 9 per, or Billups getting 6 per year then 10 per year for Johnson is hardly outrageous.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well Joe got his wish. He gets to play with a bunch of young athletic guys and is going to be the star. Hope your happy. I don't want to look at the Hawks board now, too weird.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Well Joe got his wish. He gets to play with a bunch of young athletic guys and is going to be the star. Hope your happy. I don't want to look at the Hawks board now, too weird.


hahahaha! okay!


----------

